# Primobolan vs Masteron



## MPx9 (May 17, 2013)

I'm planning my next cycle and I've been hearing that Primobolan and Masteron yield around the same results is that true? I've only used Masteron once and that was on my very first cycle when my PT sold me Tren and Masteron for 200$ dumbass I know. He told me to use 50mg of both every 3 days didn't get stronger at all just little bit leaner. Now for my up coming cycle I'm planning on using either on of these:

Week 1-12 
500mg of Masteron Propionate EW
500mg of Testosterone EW
70mg of Anavar ED

or 

Week 1-20
800mg of Primobolan EW
500mg of Testosterone EW
70mg of Anavar ED 

What are some of you guys experiences with both these compounds?


----------



## Sherk (May 17, 2013)

What are your goals with your next cycle? That will better determine which compound will be better for you


http://www.alphamalepharmaceuticals.com/

Official Board Rep for AMA.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (May 17, 2013)

i would run master, test, anavar and add 350mg of tren. way cheaper than primo cycle


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 17, 2013)

^^ that


----------



## rage racing (May 17, 2013)

20 weeks of Primo=$$$$$$$


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 17, 2013)

MPx9 said:


> I'm planning my next cycle and I've been hearing that Primobolan and Masteron yield around the same results is that true? I've only used Masteron once and that was on my very first cycle when my PT sold me Tren and Masteron for 200$ dumbass I know. He told me to use 50mg of both every 3 days didn't get stronger at all just little bit leaner. Now for my up coming cycle I'm planning on using either on of these:
> 
> Week 1-12
> 500mg of Masteron Propionate EW
> ...




Whats your cycle history bro ? 

Them guys love tren. But tren to me is a NO NO. Why even thin about using that compound ? I not like it because its to hard on the body.  But depends on your goals ?


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 17, 2013)

Keyser Soze said:


> Whats your cycle history bro ?
> 
> Them guys love tren. But tren to me is a NO NO. Why even thin about using that compound ? I not like it because its to hard on the body.  But depends on your goals ?



You no like Tren ??

Negged


----------



## World-Pharma.org (May 17, 2013)

*i like masteron,but its need to be real one and not fake! but most sale fake!*


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 17, 2013)

hypo_glycemic said:


> You no like Tren ??
> 
> Negged



Not high jack the thread bro  

NO i no like tren. lol !!


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 17, 2013)

World-Pharma.org said:


> *i like masteron,but its need to be real one and not fake! but most sale fake!*



What do you think is commonly in faked marked Masteron? EQ or test prop...


----------



## jay_steel (May 17, 2013)

It would have to be prop.. EQ takes to long to kick and i feel mast FAST... I also know when im on EQ I eat every thing in the house. I am also not to pron to hair thinning though it did happen once with drol. 

I love tren its my fav by far, nothing can top tren period i am sorry. As for mast vs primo i really would not compare the two. For me mast is a good finisher. Its a good way to finish a cut cycle to really dry out. I would rather run EQ at 1000mg for 16 weeks and toss in mast the last 6 weeks and drop my test the last 4 weeks and up my AI. Maybe even kick in low winny is a finisher to really dry finish you off. 

My opinion is that Mast is great at complementing AAS. But like they said what are your goals, if you want size i would not go for mast, if you want to dry out then mast is key. But the fact that you want PRIMO tells me your looking for lean mass.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 17, 2013)

I love both. I couldn't pick between the two. but 800 mg for 20 weeks of real primo is going to get real expensive.


----------



## independent (May 17, 2013)

I would like to try primo but after using tren i think it would be pointless.


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 17, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would like to try primo but after using tren i think it would be pointless.



I have really moved away from tren. My cycles are more test and Masteron or primo based then ever before and I feel and look better then ever. In the same breath I have some injectable mtr that in my near future...


----------



## tinyshrek (May 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I have really moved away from tren. My cycles are more test and Masteron or primo based then ever before and I feel and look better then ever. In the same breath I have some injectable mtr that in my near future...



I feel the same way bro. I think the only time I will put up with the BS of tren again is if I prep for a show or something


----------



## dieseljimmy (May 17, 2013)

tinyshrek said:


> I feel the same way bro. I think the only time I will put up with the BS of tren again is if I prep for a show or something



I almost use tren like and oral. Somewhere in the cycle a moderate amount for a 6 week period. It's impossible not to recognize the effectiveness but man I like and need my 7 hours of sweat free uninterrupted sleep.


----------



## theCaptn' (May 17, 2013)

dieseljimmy said:


> I almost use tren like and oral. Somewhere in the cycle a moderate amount for a 6 week period. It's impossible not to recognize the effectiveness but man I like and need my 7 hours of sweat free uninterrupted sleep.



Me as well. No longer than 6 weeks, and low doses around 30mg ED.


----------



## MPx9 (May 17, 2013)

Looking to gain quality lean muscle mass. As for Primo what dose would be the best without spending a ridiculous amount of money?


----------



## tinyshrek (May 18, 2013)

MPx9 said:


> Looking to gain quality lean muscle mass. As for Primo what dose would be the best without spending a ridiculous amount of money?



Honestly bro, IF you can find REAL primo you would have to run 400-600 a week to see results IMO. It's not cheap to run, but gives you great clean gains.


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 18, 2013)

bigmoe65 said:


> I would like to try primo but after using tren i think it would be pointless.




Why its 2 different compounds with different effects.


----------



## Keyser Soze (May 18, 2013)

tinyshrek said:


> I feel the same way bro. I think the only time I will put up with the BS of tren again is if I prep for a show or something



I agree to this bro.. Tren have to many bad sides like insomnia,night sweats,high bp,tren breath,lack of apetite and the list goes on. Oh i forget complicated gyno from high progesterone levels. LOL !!


----------



## s2h (May 18, 2013)

Primo is great....well until you pay for it...I wrote a little short blast article/thread in the PSL forum.. it in general it says...get in and get out of a short ester cycle and have the right mix...so your ratios and derivatives are all in line and you will not only maximize your gains but get very little side wise...

100mg tren A eod
75mg Mast P eod
50mg test prop eod
30-40mg anavar ed

Run that cycle for 4-6 weeks tops...you will see great results without all the shitty sides...

If your a big boy you can up the doses just keep the ratios the same...

Primo would work for sure in place of the mast p..but you would be counting your rolled.change at one of those big green money counter machines after running it a few times..


----------



## MPx9 (Jun 3, 2013)

s2h said:


> Primo is great....well until you pay for it...I wrote a little short blast article/thread in the PSL forum.. it in general it says...get in and get out of a short ester cycle and have the right mix...so your ratios and derivatives are all in line and you will not only maximize your gains but get very little side wise...
> 
> 100mg tren A eod
> 75mg Mast P eod
> ...



In your opinion is Primo worth it's price tag? Wouldn't using Primo in the cycle you suggested be counter productive as it's an Enanthate?


----------



## XYZ (Jun 3, 2013)

You don't need the test that high if you're running the primo at that dose.  200-300mg is all you need.

The nitrogen retention from primo will keep you very anabolic.  This route and you'll need zero A/I.

Don't expect massive changes with the primo, it's best used for cutting when calories are very low and cardio is very high.


----------



## heavylifting1 (Jun 3, 2013)

I choose Primobolan over Masteron anyday, Primobolan is A LOT less harsh.


----------



## XYZ (Jun 3, 2013)

heavylifting1 said:


> I choose Primobolan over Masteron anyday, Primobolan is A LOT less harsh.




How is masteron "harsh"?


----------



## Dannie (Jun 3, 2013)

I was very keen on using primo. Its just so damn expensive. 
Tren is great for lean gains, you can call it poors man primo  
However it has some side effects. So if you feel like you are not ready for Tren or you dont want to deal with the side effects just use Mast and NPP instead. 

for example
1-4 Tbol 60mg

1-12 Mast E 400mg
1-14 NPP 350mg
1-8 Test E 500mg
9-12 Test E 750mg

13-15 Stanozol or Tbol again


----------



## a1hunglowe (Jun 6, 2013)

you guys really helped me in this thread in my own debate in mast or primo. Mast it is.


----------



## Goodskie (Jun 6, 2013)

I could run tren at 75mgs a day forever if it wasnt a stupid idea. 

Only side I get is trouble falling asleep. Xanax fixed that. But I am taking a break now


----------



## s2h (Jun 7, 2013)

MPx9 said:


> In your opinion is Primo worth it's price tag? Wouldn't using Primo in the cycle you suggested be counter productive as it's an Enanthate?



Its worth it if A)you compete at a high level B)its legit primo(P.S.L.)C) there is Primo A but even long Primo is plenty dry and hits plenty fast enough..

But in general for most NO....primo isn't worth the price tag just due to the sheer dose required to run...there's other more affordable options that will give like results...


----------



## s2h (Jun 7, 2013)

Goodskie said:


> I could run tren at 75mgs a day forever if it wasnt a stupid idea.
> 
> Only side I get is trouble falling asleep. Xanax fixed that. But I am taking a break now



I'm the same...the only thing I get on say 50-75mg of tren A EOD is a raging boner...but once 100+mg EOD hits the shutdown will hit after 4-5 weeks of it...no matter what I tried...but no sleep issues...no nothing side wise...maybe a little grumpy but I get grumpy anyway


----------

